# If Trump Is Toast



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If Trump is toast, and it appears he well may be very soon, who will pick up the mantle and lead the Republicans into 2024?
This writer proposes some interesting thoughts on the subject.

www.rt.com/op-ed/506499-trump-republican-2024-white-house/


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

It sure won't be any of the RINOs the RNC has been forcing on us for last 30 years.

Those Mfer's can rot in hell , along with the liberal/socialists.

They don't pass the scratch and sniff test, they are stanky no good SOBS, that can go crawl up under Pelouseys dress. Just like 2016-2018!!!


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Who cares, wherever you live politicos are only in it for themselves. Lying, cheating, horse stealing, kitten/puppy kicking scallywags every last one of them. Fund to police, Defund politicos! 

Godspeed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Don Jr. isn’t Icarus. I think he’s actually set himself up by putting his name out there as well as provided by that he’s in agreement with us while being able to speak much more civilly while still getting the point across. 

Ivanka and Jarrod piss off.


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Denton said:


> Don Jr. isn't Icarus. I think he's actually set himself up by putting his name out there as well as provided by that he's in agreement with us while being able to speak much more civilly while still getting the point across.
> 
> Ivanka and Jarrod piss off.


Pretty sweet deal Jarrod and The Bimbo negotiated with Fannie Mae. They get to buy $900 mil worth of properties for pencil neck's family real estate empire and if they screw up that deal (which Jarrod has a history of doing) the USA taxpayer is on the hook and he keeps the assets.

So much for draining the swamp.

Godspeed


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

If Trump is toast and Jojo and Chancellor Harris get in, it won't matter because China will probably have the Republican candidate in their pocket, too! It'll be the Communist States of America. Hope I'm wrong, but unfortunately that's how it looks to me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

In 4 years Harris can do a lot of damage. I am not convinced we will ever see another Republican president again much less a conservative, but if I was looking I would keep an eye on Crenshaw, Maybe Cruz, and Haley. Only hard core Trumpster's would consider Trump again, who is grousing he will run in 24. I don't even want to think about Ivanka. 

Again, with 4 years of a full court press socialist agenda I am not sure what this country will look like in 4 years.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Candice Owens !


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> If Trump is toast and Jojo and Chancellor Harris get in, it won't matter because China will probably have the Republican candidate in their pocket, too! It'll be the Communist States of America. Hope I'm wrong, but unfortunately that's how it looks to me.


I see it getting progressively and exponentially worse Annie. Oblunder has sanctioned Harris and she will push the agenda hard. Joe is just a front man and I think will quickly be swept aside, then the real threat will become clear. Is now the time to pull the trigger? No, but it's quickly approaching. I fear that soon we will be left little choice in the matter.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I didn't open the link. I refuse to concede.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I would keep an eye on Crenshaw


Probably unintentional, but this cracked me up!! :vs_lol:


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

The libs will change the rules to their favor. Like adding States, electoral college, mail in ballots, fake ballots, any dirty little trick they can think of. Learned the lesson with Trump and it won't happen again. Besides stealing an election is pretty easy apparently. 

Real problem is the sorry repubs will go along with the treasonous libs like the many times before. What do you think will change??


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> The libs will change the rules to their favor. Like adding States, electoral college, mail in ballots, fake ballots, any dirty little trick they can think of. Learned the lesson with Trump and it won't happen again. Besides stealing an election is pretty easy apparently.
> 
> Real problem is the sorry repubs will go along with the treasonous libs like the many times before. What do you think will change??


What is the difference between , going along, and being a traitor? One in the same to me.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Trump may just be the last POTUS


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Too far out for me to even think about.

4 years is a lifetime in political terms.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Robie said:


> Too far out for me to even think about.
> 
> 4 years is a lifetime in political terms.


It will be an eternity if Harris is president.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

What a good thing 8 years of a Trump administration might have been.
We will never know simply because he couldn’t keep his big mouth shut.

He had a chance to get America back on track, and he blew it.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What a good thing 8 years of a Trump administration might have been.
> We will never know simply because he couldn't keep his big mouth shut.
> 
> He had a chance to get America back on track, and he blew it.


If the RINOs go along with the socialists, and let them finish stealing the election with voter fraud, they blew the socialists and swallowed with a smile.

The fraudsters are fixing on the GA senators too. Then their mayhem will ensue with a majority in the Senate and House.

Beto will be coming for your M1 RPD.

And "blowing it" ask the RINOs who had the House and Senate 2016-2018, they sat with thimbs up their ass


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What a good thing 8 years of a Trump administration might have been.
> We will never know simply because he couldn't keep his big mouth shut.
> 
> He had a chance to get America back on track, and he blew it.


So you don't believe the dems cheated?

You don't believe he was waaaaay ahead before a number of places quit counting at the same time and then the next morning, he was conveniently behind?

You believe if he hadn't tweeted, the dems wouldn't have cheated and he would have won?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> So you don't believe the dems cheated?
> 
> You don't believe he was waaaaay ahead before a number of places quit counting at the same time and then the next morning, he was conveniently behind?
> 
> You believe if he hadn't tweeted, the dems wouldn't have cheated and he would have won?


I agree. The known illegalities are staggering and that the known illegalities.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> What a good thing 8 years of a Trump administration might have been.
> We will never know simply because he couldn't keep his big mouth shut.
> 
> He had a chance to get America back on track, and he blew it.


To actually believe what you are stating...you have to also believe the following....

An old man with early stages of dementia, who for the most part, stayed locked up in his basement...

Who held a handful of gatherings with more press and secret service in attendance than supporters...

Who picked a woman who did not receive one vote in her home state during the primary and is also more progressive than Bernie Sanders....

Who purportedly received more votes than Barack Hussein Obama and more votes in the history of any President in U.S history...

Won the election over the incumbent who pisses people off with his tweets but has actually done more for ALL the American people than any President in recent U.S history...has done more for world peace than any other President in recent world history....

Had self-starting rallies and "Trump trains", attended by the thousands (even the Amish) all over the United States, including reliably liberal areas....

If you believe that, I respectfully have some ocean front property in Nebraska that you may find appealing....:devil::vs_peace:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Robie said:


> To actually believe what you are stating...you have to also believe the following....


Respectfully, for many it doesn't matter what he has done. I think a lot of people are disillusioned with politicians in general, as they all lie & only look out for themselves, but are especially put off by bullies that yap nonstop and make up all sort of shit with no proof. I think a lot of people expect our president to act like a grown man in control of his emotions... no matter what he has done. I agree completely that had he simply shut the F up, he would have won by a huge landslide. Surely you see that as well as what he has done?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

******* said:


> Respectfully, for many it doesn't matter what he has done. I think a lot of people are disillusioned with politicians in general, as they all lie & only look out for themselves, but are especially put off by bullies that yap nonstop and make up all sort of shit with no proof. I think a lot of people expect our president to act like a grown man in control of his emotions... no matter what he has done. I agree completely that had he simply shut the F up, he would have won by a huge landslide. Surely you see that as well as what he has done?


I don't think so. 
All the Trump supporters from the beginning were still with him. Some of those that I know who were uncertain of him changed to supporting him soon after 2016. Hardly any of the Dems admitted changing their minds. 
I know of no one who liked Trump's policies who voted for communism because he isn't a statesman. 
We now are aware of the massive fraud that occurred.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

******* said:


> Respectfully, for many it doesn't matter what he has done. I think a lot of people are disillusioned with politicians in general, as they all lie & only look out for themselves, but are especially put off by bullies that yap nonstop and make up all sort of shit with no proof. I think a lot of people expect our president to act like a grown man in control of his emotions... no matter what he has done. I agree completely that had he simply shut the F up, he would have won by a huge landslide. Surely you see that as well as what he has done?


No sir, I do not.

Besides what I wrote above, I believe it was absolute non-stop lying by the mass media, censorship of anything ant-left on social media, the intelligence agencies working against him, people in the DOJ working against him, people in the State Dept working against him, a phony impeachment trail and a phony Russia-gate story.

But yeah, let's blame his tweets.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

******* said:


> Respectfully, for many it doesn't matter what he has done. I think a lot of people are disillusioned with politicians in general, as they all lie & only look out for themselves, but are especially put off by bullies that yap nonstop and make up all sort of shit with no proof. I think a lot of people expect our president to act like a grown man in control of his emotions... no matter what he has done. I agree completely that had he simply shut the F up, he would have won by a huge landslide. Surely you see that as well as what he has done?


RINO/closet socialist WARNING!!! :vs_shocked:


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> RINO/closet socialist WARNING!!! :vs_shocked:


My friend, the world isn't black/white. I am not a RINO... kinda impossible if you aren't a Republican. Not a Democrat either.

I'm one of those independents that expects my elected officials to act like adults. None actually do but some are worse than others.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

so.... Trump wins in 2016 with 63 million votes.... starts tweeting... and gets 10 million MORE votes..... and you think if he had shut up more people would have voted for him? how many of those extra 10 million may he have lost by being a wimp?


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

“There will be a smooth transition to a second Trump administration” 
Mike Pompeo


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Ted Cruz, Tom Cotton, Niki Haley all come to mind. I'd like to see Rand Paul but that isn't going to happen.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Trump still has a job to do, and it won't get done in 6 weeks. We won't like it either way.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> To actually believe what you are stating...you have to also believe the following....


Rather than you putting words in my mouth that I never said (do you work for CNN :tango_face_grin:? ), let me tell you exactly what I believe.

Trump is an extremely intelligent man, who instituted good policies for this country, and who turned the economy around.
He also brokered a Middle East peace deal. That may, or may not, hold up.
He also added tremendously to the budget deficit.

But, he is an immature, juvenile, child-man with zero impulse control. Zero. He puts his mouth in gear before engaging his brain.
He is also a boorish braggart.
Too bad he evaded the draft, time in the US Army would have served him well.
He probably is this way because no one ever punched him in the mouth as a young boy for talking trash. Later, as a wealthy businessman and socialite he was no doubt surrounded by Yes Men who wanted to get ahead in the company and get invited to fancy parties.

As President, there was no one to cover up for him. He was a terrible judge of character in the people he appointed to high positions. He refused to listen to others who were more knowledgeable in various fields than himself.

There are not enough hard core Democrats to elect one of their own to the Presidency. There are not enough hard core Republicans to elect one of their own to the Presidency.
That is why the support of "middle ground" and independent voters is crucial.
His personna, his bragadocio, his freaking EGO, turned off a lot of people. There are a huge number of actual Trump haters who were motivated by that hatred to get out and vote for any Democrat, no matter how weak that candidate was.

Just like me - I would have voted for a rabid dog if it was running against Hillary. And, that's exactly what I did.
This time, I voted for the rabid dog again to defeat Biden.
I am registered Republican because as a Constitutional Conservative they are closer to my beliefs than Democrats. Trump was not a conservative. He was merely the lesser of two evils.

I learned my management skills, my leadership techniques, by serving as a young section leader in a combat zone where everyone was armed all the time, and crazy most of the time.
Too bad Trump did not. He could have used that education.
And now, America will have to suffer.

And those are the thoughts of an independent thinking man who does not believe Trump is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> And those are the thoughts of an independent thinking man who does not believe Trump is the greatest thing since sliced bread.


I believe he is the greatest thing since sliced bread.

If he had decided not to run, not one person in the Republican primary could have won against Hillary Clinton....NOT ONE.

If someone had won, that person, like most R's in the past, would have succumb to their wishes/demands.

If they wouldn't have, they would have felt the some (just some) of the wrath the deep state, dems and rino's threw at him. And that "not Trump" President would *NEVER EVER* have been able to withstand the chit thrown his way.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

> He was a terrible judge of character in the people he appointed to high positions. He refused to listen to others who were more knowledgeable in various fields than himself.


And this doesn't include anything since the article was written back In April.

Pretty damn good for not listening to anyone.

_Trump recently signed three bills to benefit Native people. One gives compensation to the Spokane tribe for loss of their lands in the mid-1900s, one funds Native language programs, and the third gives federal recognition to the Little Shell Tribe of Chippewa Indians in Montana.
Trump finalized the creation of Space Force as our 6th Military branch.
Trump signed a law to make cruelty to animals a federal felony so that animal abusers face tougher consequences.
Violent crime has fallen every year he's been in office after rising during the two years before he was elected.
Trump signed a bill making CBD and Hemp legal.
Trump's EPA gave $100 million to fix the water infrastructure problem in Flint, Michigan.
Under Trump's leadership, in 2018 the U.S. surpassed Russia and Saudi Arabia to become the world's largest producer of crude oil.
Trump signed a law ending the gag orders on pharmacists that prevented them from sharing money-saving information.
Trump signed the "Allow States and Victims to Fight Online Sex Trafficking Act" (FOSTA), which includes the "Stop Enabling Sex Traffickers Act" (SESTA) which both give law enforcement and victims new tools to fight sex trafficking.
Trump signed a bill to require airports to provide spaces for breastfeeding moms.
The 25% lowest-paid Americans enjoyed a 4.5% income boost in November 2019, which outpaces a 2.9% gain in earnings for the country's highest-paid workers.
Low-wage workers are benefiting from higher minimum wages and from corporations that are increasing entry-level pay.
Trump signed the biggest wilderness protection & conservation bill in a decade and designated 375,000 acres as protected land.
Trump signed the Save our Seas Act which funds $10 million per year to clean tons of plastic & garbage from the ocean.
He signed a bill this year allowing some drug imports from Canada so that prescription prices would go down.
Trump signed an executive order this year that forces all healthcare providers to disclose the cost of their services so that Americans can comparison shop and know how much less providers charge insurance companies.
When signing that bill he said no American should be blindsided by bills for medical services they never agreed to in advance.
Hospitals will now be required to post their standard charges for services, which include the discounted price a hospital is willing to accept.
In the eight years prior to President Trump's inauguration, prescription drug prices increased by an average of 3.6% per year. Under Trump, drug prices have seen year-over-year declines in nine of the last ten months, with a 1.1% drop as of the most recent month.
He created a White House VA Hotline to help veterans and principally staffed it with veterans and direct family members of veterans.
VA employees are being held accountable for poor performance, with more than 4,000 VA employees removed, demoted, and suspended so far.
Issued an executive order requiring the Secretaries of Defense, Homeland Security, and Veterans Affairs to submit a joint plan to provide veterans access to access to mental health treatment as they transition to civilian life.
Because of a bill signed and championed by Trump, in 2020, most federal employees will see their pay increase by an average of 3.1% - the largest raise in more than 10 years.
Trump signed into a law up to 12 weeks of paid parental leave for millions of federal workers.
Trump administration will provide HIV prevention drugs for free to 200,000 uninsured patients per year for 11 years.
All-time record sales during the 2019 holidays.
Trump signed an order allowing small businesses to group together when buying insurance to get a better price.
President Trump signed the Preventing Maternal Deaths Act that provides funding for states to develop maternal mortality reviews to better understand maternal complications and identify solutions & largely focuses on reducing the higher mortality rates for Black Americans.
In 2018, President Trump signed the groundbreaking First Step Act, a criminal justice bill which enacted reforms that make our justice system fairer and help former inmates successfully return to society.
The First Step Act's reforms addressed inequities in sentencing laws that disproportionately harmed Black Americans and reformed mandatory minimums that created unfair outcomes.
The First Step Act expanded judicial discretion in sentencing of non-violent crimes.
Over 90% of those benefiting from the retroactive sentencing reductions in the First Step Act are Black Americans.
The First Step Act provides rehabilitative programs to inmates, helping them successfully rejoin society and not return to crime.
Trump increased funding for historically Black Colleges and Universities (HBCUs) by more than 14%.
Trump signed legislation forgiving Hurricane Katrina debt that threatened HBCUs.
New single-family home sales are up 31.6% in October 2019 compared to just one year ago.
Made HBCUs a priority by creating the position of executive director of the White House Initiative on HBCUs.
Trump received the Bipartisan Justice Award at a historically black college for his criminal justice reform accomplishments.
The poverty rate fell to a 17-year low of 11.8% under the Trump administration as a result of a jobs-rich environment.
Poverty rates for African-Americans and Hispanic-Americans have reached their lowest levels since the U.S. began collecting such data.
President Trump signed a bill that creates five national monuments, expands several national parks, adds 1.3 million acres of wilderness, and permanently reauthorizes the Land and Water Conservation Fund.
Trump's USDA committed $124 Million to rebuild rural water infrastructure.
[Prior to the unexpected coronavirus pandemic] Consumer confidence & small business confidence is at an all time high.
[Prior to the unexpected coronavirus pandemic] More than 7 million jobs created since election.
[Prior to the unexpected coronavirus pandemic] More Americans were employed than ever recorded before in our history.
More than 400,000 manufacturing jobs created since his election.
Trump appointed five openly gay ambassadors.
Trump ordered Ric Grenell, his openly gay ambassador to Germany, to lead a global initiative to decriminalize homosexuality across the globe.
Through Trump's Anti-Trafficking Coordination Team (ACTeam) initiative, Federal law enforcement more than doubled convictions of human traffickers and increased the number of defendants charged by 75% in ACTeam districts.
In 2018, the Department of Justice (DOJ) dismantled an organization that was the internet's leading source of prostitution-related advertisements resulting in sex trafficking.
Trump's OMB published new anti-trafficking guidance for government procurement officials to more effectively combat human trafficking.
Trump's Immigration and Customs Enforcement's Homeland Security Investigations arrested 1,588 criminals associated with Human Trafficking.
Trump's Department of Health and Human Services provided funding to support the National Human Trafficking Hotline to identify perpetrators and give victims the help they need.
The hotline identified 16,862 potential human trafficking cases.
Trump's DOJ provided grants to organizations that support human trafficking victims - serving nearly 9,000 cases from July 1, 2017, to June 30, 2018.
The Department of Homeland Security has hired more victim assistance specialists, helping victims get resources and support.
President Trump has called on Congress to pass school choice legislation so that no child is trapped in a failing school because of his or her zip code.
The President signed funding legislation in September 2018 that increased funding for school choice by $42 million.
The tax cuts signed into law by President Trump promote school choice by allowing families to use 529 college savings plans for elementary and secondary education.
Under his leadership ISIS has lost most of their territory and been largely dismantled.
ISIS leader Abu Bakr Al-Baghdadi was killed.
Signed the first Perkins CTE reauthorization since 2006, authorizing more than $1 billion for states each year to fund vocational and career education programs.
Executive order expanding apprenticeship opportunities for students and workers.
Trump issued an Executive Order prohibiting the U.S. government from discriminating against Christians or punishing expressions of faith.
Signed an executive order that allows the government to withhold money from college campuses deemed to be anti-Semitic and who fail to combat anti-Semitism.
President Trump ordered a halt to U.S. tax money going to international organizations that fund or perform abortions.
Trump imposed sanctions on the socialists in Venezuela who have killed their citizens.
Finalized new trade agreement with South Korea.
Made a deal with the European Union to increase U.S. energy exports to Europe.
Withdrew the U.S. from the job killing TPP deal.
Secured $250 billion in new trade and investment deals in China and $12 billion in Vietnam.
Okay'd up to $12 billion in aid for farmers affected by unfair trade retaliation.
Has had over a dozen US hostages freed, including those Obama could not get freed.
Trump signed the Music Modernization Act, the biggest change to copyright law in decades.
Trump secured billions that will fund the building of a wall at our southern border.
The Trump Administration is promoting second chance hiring to give former inmates the opportunity to live crime-free lives and find meaningful employment.
Trump's DOJ and the Board Of Prisons launched a new "Ready to Work Initiative" to help connect employers directly with former prisoners.
President Trump's historic tax cut legislation included new Opportunity Zone Incentives to promote investment in low-income communities across the country.
8,764 communities across the country have been designated as Opportunity Zones.
Opportunity Zones are expected to spur $100 billion in long-term private capital investment in economically distressed communities across the country.
Trump directed the Education Secretary to end Common Core.
Trump signed the 9/11 Victims Compensation Fund into law.
Trump signed measure funding prevention programs for Veteran suicide.
Companies have brought back over a TRILLION dollars from overseas because of the TCJA bill that Trump signed.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] manufacturing jobs were growing at the fastest rate in more than 30 years.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] the stock market reached record highs.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] Median household income hit highest level ever recorded.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] African-American unemployment is at an all time low.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] Hispanic-American unemployment is at an all time low.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] Asian-American unemployment is at an all time low.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] women's unemployment rate was at a 65-year low.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] Youth unemployment is at a 50-year low.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] We had the lowest unemployment rate ever recorded.
The Pledge to America's Workers has resulted in employers committing to train more than 4 million Americans.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] 95 percent of U.S. manufacturers are optimistic about the future- the highest ever.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] As a result of the Republican tax bill, small businesses will have the lowest top marginal tax rate in more than 80 years.
Record number of regulations eliminated that hurt small businesses.
Signed welfare reform requiring able-bodied adults who don't have children to work or look for work if they're on welfare.
Under Trump, the FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history.
Reformed Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs-saving seniors 100's of millions of $$$ this year alone.
Signed Right-To-Try legislation allowing terminally ill patients to try experimental treatment that wasn't allowed before.
Secured $6 billion in new funding to fight the opioid epidemic.
Signed VA Choice Act and VA Accountability Act, expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care.
U.S. oil production recently reached all-time high so we are less dependent on oil from the Middle East.
The U.S. is a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957.
NATO allies increased their defense spending because of his pressure campaign.
Withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord in 2017 and that same year the U.S. still led the world by having the largest reduction in Carbon emissions.
Has his circuit court judge nominees being confirmed faster than any other new administration.
Had his Supreme Court Justice's Neil Gorsuch and Brett Kavanaugh confirmed.
Moved U.S. Embassy in Israel to Jerusalem.
Agreed to a new trade deal with Mexico & Canada that will increase jobs here and $$$ coming in.
Reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports.
Imposed tariffs on China in response to China's forced technology transfer, intellectual property theft, and their chronically abusive trade practices, has agreed to a Part One trade deal with China.
Signed legislation to improve the National Suicide Hotline.
Signed the most comprehensive childhood cancer legislation ever into law, which will advance childhood cancer research and improve treatments.
The Tax Cuts and Jobs Act signed into law by Trump doubled the maximum amount of the child tax credit available to parents and lifted the income limits so more people could claim it.
It also created a new tax credit for other dependents.
In 2018, President Trump signed into law a $2.4 billion funding increase for the Child Care and Development Fund, providing a total of $8.1 billion to States to fund child care for low-income families.
The Child and Dependent Care Tax Credit (CDCTC) signed into law by Trump provides a tax credit equal to 20-35% of child care expenses, $3,000 per child & $6,000 per family + Flexible Spending Accounts (FSAs) allow you to set aside up to $5,000 in pre-tax $ to use for child care.
In 2019 President Donald Trump signed the Autism Collaboration, Accountability, Research, Education and Support Act (CARES) into law which allocates $1.8 billion in funding over the next five years to help people with autism spectrum disorder and to help their families.
In 2019 President Trump signed into law two funding packages providing nearly $19 million in new funding for Lupus specific research and education programs, as well an additional $41.7 billion in funding for the National Institutes of Health (NIH), the most Lupus funding EVER.
Another upcoming accomplishment to add: In the next week or two Trump will be signing the first major anti-robocall law in decades called the TRACED Act (Telephone Robocall Abuse Criminal Enforcement and Deterrence.) Once it's the law, the TRACED Act will extend the period of time the FCC has to catch & punish those who intentionally break telemarketing restrictions. The bill also requires voice service providers to develop a framework to verify calls are legitimate before they reach your phone.
[Prior to the coronavirus pandemic] US stock market continually hit all-time record highs.
Because so many people asked for a document with all of this listed in one place, here it is. No links provided to remove bias as Google search is easy. Print this out for family, friends, neighbors, etc. I encourage you to drop this list off to voters before the 2020 election too!
Trump did all of this while fighting flagrant abuse and impeachment charges.
Please explain to me why you have a problem with OUR president? Because he has misspoke a few times? Tell me when you find a perfect person, please&#8230;.I'll wait!

I'll tell you why, because the media has skewed him in such a negative light and unfairly report his accomplishments to undermine those achievements! Why? Because the media is complicit in every single thing this man is trying to undo!

Start thinking for yourself!_


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Like I said, just imagine what he could have done with another four years.
The blame for defeat lies straight at the feet of Trump himself.
His personality drove voters to Biden in huge numbers.

Yes, there are some fraudulent ballots, but not enough to change the outcome.

I hope everyone has several years worth of provisions put back.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Rather than you putting words in my mouth that I never said (do you work for CNN :tango_face_grin:? ), let me tell you exactly what I believe.
> 
> Trump is an extremely intelligent man, who instituted good policies for this country, and who turned the economy around.
> He also brokered a Middle East peace deal. That may, or may not, hold up.
> ...


I'm not going to take this paragraph by paragraph. I'm going to free flow.

Did you ever on this board lavish Gen. Patton with accolades? I'm not talking about forced kudos with accompanying criticisms. Surely, you know about his character flaws, including his extramarital affair with a family member.

Trump reminds me of some of the Yankees with whom I served in the Army. Juvenile? Well, we were all juvenile, but that's not the point. The point is that he is different. Not Southern. 
He surrounded himself with the wrong people. Tell me, could you have assembled a non-Establishment team for him? I've been watching and studying this crap since 1979 and I couldn't have helped him. He had a plan without the knowledge even I have and he was the one who was surrounded by the swamp. He had to pick people for positions the best that he could.
He should have listened to people who knew more than him. Interesting. First, he surrounded himself by the wrong people and now, he should have listened to those same people. On what incident should he have listened to them? TPP, maybe? We are in better shape because he didn't listen to those who were around him, except for Jarod. Family. They can blind you.
Bump stocks are something that pissed of a lot of people. Me? Never been an auto kind of guy. I always figured it is better to make every round count and to learn how to make it happen quicker. I wasn't in agreement to ban them, though, but I understood that he was a city boy and didn't understand how country folk loved such novelties.

Yes, you learned your leadership skills the way you did. Trump learned his in another way. Both of us would be good in leading a team in the field. Actually, while I was never in Vietnam, I trained with my soldiers in extreme tactical conditions, not arty. I was part of a team that had authority over half of this nation to do whatever it took to retrieve items, and you know what items to which I refer, were they taken. That included smoking any law enforcement that slowed us down. I was in positions where the bad guy launched rounds at me while I was by myself. Does that make me a good executive? Nope, so let's not pretend it does.

My point? It's easy to nitpick all the petty things you don't like about DJT. That can be done with everyone. This is the first president that you have, in your lifetime, that you have seen that is not for or controlled by the Establishment or whatever you want to call them. Guess what? They have sent statesman after statesman to speak for and lead us for them. Gosh, they spoke so stateman-like, didn't they? They did everything there fellow Globalist advisors said to do.

Get over the pious position, Brother. Trump's reelection won't happen because the majority thought he was an egotistical, pompous jackass. It will happen because the election was stolen. Period. Now, look at what has happened, read things other than MSM and that includes FNC and realize that the Globalists are willing to do anything to get their plan back in place.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, I'm not longer relegated to making short posts off of my stupid phone.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Like I said, just imagine what he could have done with another four years.
> The blame for defeat lies straight at the feet of Trump himself.
> His personality drove voters to Biden in huge numbers.
> 
> ...


Really? You think Trump's personality drove people away from him. Have you looked at today's national personality? The only ones who make it a point are the ones who want to capitalize on yesterday. Don't be a dupe.

Fraudulent ballots? It's way more than that. It redeems me of my suspicion of computerized ballot counting of years ago.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Trump's a fighter, God bless him. He's not gonna leave the White House meekly. It's gonna be a knockdown drag out like nobody's biz before the NWO gets their puppet Jo-jo installed.

Do not go gentle into that good night
Dylan Thomas - 1914-195

Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.
Though wise men at their end know dark is right,
Because their words had forked no lightning they
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright
Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,
And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,
Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight
Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on the sad height,
Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.
Do not go gentle into that good night.
Rage, rage against the dying of the light.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Rather than you putting words in my mouth that I never said (do you work for CNN :tango_face_grin:? ), let me tell you exactly what I believe.
> 
> Trump is an extremely intelligent man, who instituted good policies for this country, and who turned the economy around.
> He also brokered a Middle East peace deal. That may, or may not, hold up.
> ...


I agree with you 100% RPD, But it really irritates me that people did not vote for him because they did not like his personality. Talk about immature,

I have absolutely no tolerance for people that vote for a prom king. They are all POS's do not have right to participate in the voting process.

The media encourages this type of behavior with their "Reality" shows and sporting events. But I guess that is because most people only have a 6th grade mentality and will tune into them. This is where the revolution needs to start, we must castrate the media and teach people to be smart.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

@Robie and @Denton, is that all you guys have to say? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

There is a lot of stuff in these "accomplishments" that are;

socialist in nature, 
ridiculous 
not the job of government
Wasteful and indicative of big government overreach

In red are the ones that fall into these categories as I see it;



Robie said:


> And this doesn't include anything since the article was written back In April.
> 
> Pretty damn good for not listening to anyone.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> My friend, the world isn't black/white. I am not a RINO... kinda impossible if you aren't a Republican. Not a Democrat either.
> 
> I'm one of those independents that expects my elected officials to act like adults. None actually do but some are worse than others.


I was an Independent until the Trumpster. I disliked both parties....Trump won me over.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Slippy said:


> There is a lot of stuff in these "accomplishments" that are;
> 
> socialist in nature,
> ridiculous
> ...


Mr Slippy, I think I may agree with you. But sometimes you've got to give a little to gain a little. So there's sacrifices that have to be made in a big country in order that you might live to fight another day. Ya know?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Most likely we will get some RINO that hates us. The deep state will go to extremes to prevent Trump or any of his children from attaining that office. That in its self tells me they are the right people for the job. Remember the deep state hates you, loves Democrats, tolerates RINOS. Democrats and RINOs hate us too. I think @Annie is correct that the next president will be owned by China too regardless of party. @Slippy is absolutely correct in pointing out Trump is no conservative. But he is a Maverick and not afraid to obtain goals by different means. The last real conservative President was Reagan. JFK would be a conservative today.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is a list of all the others Trump ran against. So, they were your only options.
First, who do you think could have beaten Hillary and second, who could have gotten as much done as Trump has WITH all the negative pressure on them 24/7/365?
When I look at the list, except for one name, all I see are the standard, polished, slick talking politician that promises more than they deliver.

Who would have been your pick and why?

John Kasich

Ted Cruz 

Marco Rubio 

Ben Carson 

Jeb Bush 

Jim Gilmore 

Chris Christie 

Carly Fiorina 

Rand Paul 

Rick Santorum 

Mike Huckabee 

George Pataki 

Lindsey Graham 

Bobby Jindal 

Scott Walker 

Rick Perry


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Robie said:


> Here is a list of all the others Trump ran against. So, they were your only options.
> First, who do you think could have beaten Hillary and second, who could have gotten as much done as Trump has WITH all the negative pressure on them 24/7/365?
> When I look at the list, except for one name, all I see are the standard, polished, slick talking politician that promises more than they deliver.
> 
> ...


Totally agree Robie.

I will NEVER support, promote or advocate for ANY career politician to hold ANY elected office ever again.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

Robie said:


> And this doesn't include anything since the article was written back In April.
> 
> Pretty damn good for not listening to anyone.
> 
> ...


I find it refreshing to have someone speak their mind from time to time. I was not born politically correct and I will not die politically correct. PC , IMHO ,is what has gotten us to this sad place in time. Is he arrogant, YES. Most of the new yorkers I have met are, but that is who they are and I have yet to know one who is just evil. I find it refreshing that the man, through whatever means, has managed to fulfill his promises while dodging the BS that has been thrown at him for 4 years... best thing since sliced bread? I don't know, but damned refreshing.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Sorry guys, I do not worship at the altar of Trump.
He was a big government (as Slippy points out) big spending non-conservative.

Sorry, @Denton one comparison you made was invalid. Trump would not amount to a pimple on Patton's butt. Patton was a LEADER. Trump simply flailed about like he suffers from ADHD.
And he ran from any possibility of combat, while Patton ran TOWARD combat.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Sliced bread? In modern politics, Trump is the best thing since sliced bread. I don’t give a rat’s ass if someone’s tender feelings are hurt by his mannerisms, he is a great President.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Robie said:


> Here is a list of all the others Trump ran against. So, they were your only options.
> First, who do you think could have beaten Hillary and second, who could have gotten as much done as Trump has WITH all the negative pressure on them 24/7/365?
> When I look at the list, except for one name, all I see are the standard, polished, slick talking politician that promises more than they deliver.
> 
> ...


The only one in this group worth a sh!t is Ted Cruz. I didn't care much for him in 2016 but he's grown on me since.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Rather than you putting words in my mouth that I never said (do you work for CNN :tango_face_grin:? ), let me tell you exactly what I believe.
> 
> Trump is an extremely intelligent man, who instituted good policies for this country, and who turned the economy around.
> He also brokered a Middle East peace deal. That may, or may not, hold up.
> ...


RPD, you are making me grit my teeth...a lot! I am going to try to just keep gritting my teeth because I have respect for you, but I am going to send you my dental bill. lain:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Totally agree Robie.
> 
> I will NEVER support, promote or advocate for ANY career politician to hold ANY elected office ever again.


Although, the country deviated from that with Trump. :devil:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't give up hope, guys.
I read on Daily Mail this morning that Trump is thinking about starting his own social media site, and his own TV news network.
There you can bask in his glory 24/7/365.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry guys, I do not worship at the altar of Trump.
> He was a big government (as Slippy points out) big spending non-conservative.
> 
> Sorry, @Denton one comparison you made was invalid. Trump would not amount to a pimple on Patton's butt. Patton was a LEADER. Trump simply flailed about like he suffers from ADHD.
> And he ran from any possibility of combat, while Patton ran TOWARD combat.


I don't worship him either. I appreciate what he's done in the face of obscene adversity.
The person you are looking for in a President doesn't exist today.
Even Reagan made some major screw-ups.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> I don't worship him either. I appreciate what he's done in the face of obscene adversity.
> The person you are looking for in a President doesn't exist today.
> Even Reagan made some major screw-ups.


I've said it before and I'll say it again, Eisenhower was the last President that was worth a vote.
The rest were just the lesser of two evils.
But, the lesser of two evils is still evil.


----------



## Bigfoot63 (Aug 11, 2016)

SidneyPowell1

I hope I got the link right. I am not the most tech savvy tool in the shed. 
Wife sent it to me from YouTube to messenger.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Eisenhower was the last President that was worth a vote.
> The rest were just the lesser of two evils.
> But, the lesser of two evils is still evil.


Welp, I'm not going to be the football player that criticizes the coach when he's having a winning season.

Some kind of old adage that....bad news gets repeated 20 times more than good news.

There is a chap on another forum I frequent. he did nothing but bad-mouth Trump every chance he got...for almost 5 years. He says he also voted for him.

Now, if he was doing that on a simple and private forum, it stands to reason he was doing it off-line every chance he got to anyone who'd listen. He is pretty flagrant about being the smartest guy anywhere.

So, it stands to reason he caused a lot of people to vote against Trump...to view him in a negative light. If he convinced 20 people, then that 20 was multiplied by and again by 20 and again by 20.You get the picture.

I'm not looking for a priest in a President. I'm not looking for a counselor in a President. I don't care how many wives he had. BTW you know Eisenhower cheated on his wife...yes?

The point being...if I want my house painted and I want a phenomenal job done, I'm going to hire the best painter. I'm not concerned about how much he swears or who he dates or etc, etc, etc....


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Eisenhower was the last President that was worth a vote.
> The rest were just the lesser of two evils.
> But, the lesser of two evils is still evil.


I don't agree with your first premise, as I have loved for Reagan, but I will tell you that Reagan would not have been able to survive in the political climate that President Trump has been able to in the past four years. I cannot name a president, including your beloved Ike, that could have. That aside, what is your solution? Anarchy?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

stevekozak said:


> I don't agree with your first premise, as I have loved for Reagan, but I will tell you that Reagan would not have been able to survive in the political climate that President Trump has been able to in the past four years. I cannot name a president, including your beloved Ike, that could have. That aside, what is your solution? Anarchy?


I see no solution.
This country has been going downhill since its founding.
Some of the most venerated presidents violated the hell out of the constitution.
Lincoln, Teddy Roosevelt, Woodrow Wilson, FDR were a few of the biggest violators.

Even if there is armed insurrection, whomever emerges as a leader will no doubt be corrupt.

I submit that after 4 years of Harris/Biden the country will be starving for a solid conservative. We had better pick a good candidate with winning credentials.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Look for former Florida governor and current Florida senator Rick Scott to run.
I’d like to see Florida governor Ron DeSantis run.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I've said it before and I'll say it again, Eisenhower was the last President that was worth a vote.
> The rest were just the lesser of two evils.
> But, the lesser of two evils is still evil.


Trump is a political outsider. The career politicians are making him pay for that. 4 years of attempts to remove him from office and now they are planning more harassment after he leaves office. That will teach any outsider to dare to infiltrate their ranks.

Eisenhower was the last outsider and he too warned of the deep state although he called them the military-industrial complex. They both look the same to me.

I have managed employees. Some of my absolute best were also egotists and braggarts. I didn't care. They did their job well and made us both look good to upper management. I judge by results, not how slick they talk. I knew people who talked a good game but were actually worthless. Barry was a smooth talking likeable politician but the damage he dealt this country will be felt for years to come. He also made tremendous strides in dividing this country. Professional politicians on both sides are feeding this division.

The narrative now is socialism. This is also being pushed by the MSM. And they are the mainstream media because the majority of the population watches them with what little time they have to spend on the news in their busy lives. A guy on another board I'm on had a conversation with his daughter. He mentioned Biden's crimes and talked about Antifa. Her answer was if Biden had committed any crimes that it would have been reported by the MSM. She also stated Antifa was peaceful protesters infiltrated by white supremacists who created the violence. This is what the MSM is promoting. The worse part is she bought this narrative.

The lesser of two evils. What a concept. I say the same thing myself but today I had to consider that term. Is there anyone out there that someone couldn't call evil? If there IS someone who is perfect out there I have yet to meet that person. This country has a population of over 331 million people. All with differing ideas and values. That means that the government needs to be a government of compromise.

Yet what is being promoted is fairness for all. In a nutshell, socialism. You can vote your way into socialism but you can't vote yourself out of it. This is the direction we are heading. Ask the Balkan States, they have experienced this as did Venezuelans.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Sorry guys, I do not worship at the altar of Trump.
> He was a big government (as Slippy points out) big spending non-conservative.
> 
> Sorry, @Denton one comparison you made was invalid. Trump would not amount to a pimple on Patton's butt. Patton was a LEADER. Trump simply flailed about like he suffers from ADHD.
> And he ran from any possibility of combat, while Patton ran TOWARD combat.


Ah, and there is my point. You sound like a Patton-worshipper, even though he was having an affair with kin and was a Jew-hater.

Nobody that I know worships Trump but we see what he wanted to do for the country and what he has done for the country.

When I read War As I Knew It, I don't point out to myself all of Patton's shortcomings. That would be absurd. Same goes when someone mentions Patton in a favorable manner.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

I'm English and therefore neutral about Biden and Trump, but as a survivalist/prepper I have to say I'm a little bit worried about Biden's pledge to overturn Trumps ban and let Iran continue with its nuclear industry, the by-products of which can be used to make nuke weapons.
Or am I being over-pessimistic?


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Denton said:


> Ah, and there is my point. You sound like a Patton-worshipper, even though he was having an affair with kin and was a Jew-hater.
> 
> Nobody that I know worships Trump but we see what he wanted to do for the country and what he has done for the country.
> 
> When I read War As I Knew It, I don't point out to myself all of Patton's shortcomings. That would be absurd. Same goes when someone mentions Patton in a favorable manner.


I heard somebody say that if Trump's like Christ--and I'm not saying he is---but if he is wouldn't that make Biden Barabbas? :vs_smile:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ah, and there is my point. You sound like a Patton-worshipper, even though he was having an affair with kin and was a Jew-hater.
> 
> Nobody that I know worships Trump but we see what he wanted to do for the country and what he has done for the country.
> 
> When I read War As I Knew It, I don't point out to myself all of Patton's shortcomings. That would be absurd. Same goes when someone mentions Patton in a favorable manner.


I only worship Jesus Christ, but some Trumpsters I have personally seen border on pathalogical in their idolization of the man.
It is down right scary.

But I will defend Patton's military genius. He's one of the greatest generals this country has ever produced, right up there with Lee, Grant, and Eisenhower.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

You forgot William Tecumseh Sherman.

My kind of general..

Off topic a bit. This was from "Field of Lost Shoes"

I agree with Grant completely. Short clip....


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I only worship Jesus Christ, but some Trumpsters I have personally seen border on pathalogical in their idolization of the man..


Perhaps somebody up there has got Don's back..

_"And even the very hairs of your head are all numbered" (Matt 10:30)_


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> Ah, and there is my point. You sound like a Patton-worshipper, even though he was having an affair with kin and was a Jew-hater.
> 
> Nobody that I know worships Trump but we see what he wanted to do for the country and what he has done for the country.
> 
> When I read War As I Knew It, I don't point out to myself all of Patton's shortcomings. That would be absurd. Same goes when someone mentions Patton in a favorable manner.


Huge difference - Patton led one Army of several in the European Theater, Trump is leading the most powerful nation on earth.
You are comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Huge difference - Patton led one Army of several in the European Theater, Trump is leading the most powerful nation on earth.
> You are comparing apples and oranges.


Doing a damn fine job of it also. Unless you believe we should have more endless wars and less peace in the ME.


----------



## Tanya49! (Jun 20, 2020)

Robie said:


> To actually believe what you are stating...you have to also believe the following....
> 
> An old man with early stages of dementia, who for the most part, stayed locked up in his basement...
> 
> ...


Buy it before the price soars!,,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Huge difference - Patton led one Army of several in the European Theater, Trump is leading the most powerful nation on earth.
> You are comparing apples and oranges.


I know what Patton did. I agree that he was a great general. He was the man for the job at the time, regardless of his shortcomings. 
Trump is the same. He did what no other president was willing or able to do. He did it because no corporation owned him. Because he loves this country, he sacrificed any millions and probably even more when he goes back to civilian life as he has been reviled and will probably be boycotted. Find another such leader at all, let alone one whose personality meets with your approval.

Trump was the man for the job at the time. He bought us time while exposing the overwhelming corruption.


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Annie said:


> I was an Independent until the Trumpster.


I am getting the feeling most of us here are. :tango_face_wink:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I know what Patton did. I agree that he was a great general. He was the man for the job at the time, regardless of his shortcomings.
> Trump is the same. He did what no other president was willing or able to do. He did it because no corporation owned him. Because he loves this country, he sacrificed any millions and probably even more when he goes back to civilian life as he has been reviled and will probably be boycotted. Find another such leader at all, let alone one whose personality meets with your approval.
> 
> Trump was the man for the job at the time. He bought us time while exposing the overwhelming corruption.


That's exactly it, he bought us time. He was the most maligned president ever. No doubt, attacked and discredited from the get go. But we knew that would happen. Had anyone but the queen bitch won that election in 16, the demonrat socialists were going to attack. Had it been Cruz or any of the other also rans, the attacks would have been just as fierce.

Now, I never thought he would be among the carvings on Mt. Rushmore but he did what I thought he would do, so I have no complaints. I knew exactly who he was. He held fast on 2A while putting conservative judges on the bench. He gave us 3 years of prosperity, he gave us a breather. Yes, he bought us time while exposing corruption that most of us knew was already there.

The Socialists cheated, again, yes, but we knew that as well. Now, only the staunchest Trumpsters are hanging on to hope that there is once again, some grand master plan only Trump is privy to and only he can understand, that will bring about the election being overturned. Not going to happen.

Now what? There will be no miracle, Trump will be gone and once Heals up Harris and Dementia Joe take over the corruption everyone knows is there, will continue to flourish as tho nothing ever happened at all. The sheeple will be calmed and appeased.

What has to happen, unfortunately what always had to happen, what was always inevitable and will accelerate under the new socialist regime, is this country has to implode before enough people will rise up. The sad thing is, at that point, there are no guarantees what will come out of the chaos.

Just an aside, I agree with RPD and Inor, had Trump kept his big fat braggadocios mouth shut and let his actions do the talking we would probably not be contemplating a Harris/Biden White House.

JMO


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Annie said:


> I was an Independent until the Trumpster. I disliked both parties....Trump won me over.


I voted a straight Republican ticket in each and every election since I first started voting in 1972.
Still do.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I voted a straight Republican ticket in each and every election since I first started voting in 1972.
> Still do.


Since I'm in a blue state (where my vote really doesn't matter), I'll probably vote Constitution Part next time around--unless the Republicans come up with somebody really dyed in the wool pro-life.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> That's exactly it, he bought us time. He was the most maligned president ever. No doubt, attacked and discredited from the get go. But we knew that would happen. Had anyone but the queen bitch won that election in 16, the demonrat socialists were going to attack. Had it been Cruz or any of the other also rans, the attacks would have been just as fierce.
> 
> Now, I never thought he would be among the carvings on Mt. Rushmore but he did what I thought he would do, so I have no complaints. I knew exactly who he was. He held fast on 2A while putting conservative judges on the bench. He gave us 3 years of prosperity, he gave us a breather. Yes, he bought us time while exposing corruption that most of us knew was already there.
> 
> ...


People knew what Trump is and he won 2016. He's gotten everything he could possibly do while fighting the entire Establishment. It is unreasonable to think the same people and more wouldn't vote for him in 2020. 
He "lost" because of Dominion stealing millions of votes, illegal ballots and the USPS shenanigans. The election was stolen; it had nothing to do with Trump's personality or his tweets.

There's a reason that hundreds of thousands of Trump supporters flooded D.C., today. They know the election was stolen.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> People knew what Trump is and he won 2016. He's gotten everything he could possibly do while fighting the entire Establishment. It is unreasonable to think the same people and more wouldn't vote for him in 2020.
> He "lost" because of Dominion stealing millions of votes, illegal ballots and the USPS shenanigans. The election was stolen; it had nothing to do with Trump's personality or his tweets.
> 
> There's a reason that hundreds of thousands of Trump supporters flooded D.C., today. They know the election was stolen.


Denton, I love you like that brother who stole that bottle of whisky from under my pillow, and then maybe sneaked a kiss from the blond sleeping next to me, :tango_face_grin: , but it won't change thing. I am a pragmatic son-of-a-bitch. Whether he kept his fat mouth shut, or the demonrat socialists are that good at election fraud, this game is over. And now we are forced to live with the results. This country needs to come down in the end, (Not by my hand) it can't be fixed. The rot runs too deep. I think you know what has to happen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> Denton, I love you like that brother who stole that bottle of whisky from under my pillow, and then maybe sneaked a kiss from the blond sleeping next to me, :tango_face_grin: , but it won't change thing. I am a pragmatic son-of-a-bitch. Whether he kept his fat mouth shut, or the demonrat socialists are that good at election fraud, this game is over. And now we are forced to live with the results. This country needs to come down in the end, (Not by my hand) it can't be fixed. The rot runs too deep. I think you know what has to happen.


I'd never kiss your blonde; Wifey would hit me with a skillet!

I didn't say Biden won't take office but that it won't be because he legitimately won it.

Have you seen this? It's more than incredible. 
https://100percentfedup.com/amazing...mp-to-show-their-support-for-president-trump/


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> I'd never kiss your blonde; Wifey would hit me with a skillet!
> 
> I didn't say Biden won't take office but that it won't be because he legitimately won it.
> 
> ...


I've seen it. I was catching some while working today. Not enough. Not enough to change the outcome.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I've seen it. I was catching some while working today. Not enough. Not enough to change the outcome.


There's no way a rally would change it. On the other hand, it sent a clear message to the Left - Patriots can March, too. In bigger numbers.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If Trump loses and does decide to get into the news business.....

Wow!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> If Trump loses and does decide to get into the news business.....
> 
> Wow!


As long as he doesn't anchor. Everything would be the biggest ever; everybody would be best or worst. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> There's no way a rally would change it. On the other hand, it sent a clear message to the Left - Patriots can March, too. In bigger numbers.


I think this is how we weaken the left for now. Get out in the streets, fight and show a presence, not thousands, but millions. Will it happen? I wish it would, but I think it's doubtful. Denton, people aren't willing to risk all for an idea till they have nothing else to lose. This has to go horribly bad before "We the People" are willing to take the risk. Will it go bad? Most certainly.

I wish there was an easy way out, a fix, a magic elixir, A trump miracle! But eventually, sooner or later, more likely sooner, we will have to fight this out.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m not sure where I heard it, but I read or saw a news item stating that the attorneys representing one of Trumps lawsuits here in PA were outted and were withdrawing from the case. The article didn’t specify but insinuated that they were threatened from the mob so they wanted out. So this is where we are today. Now the left gets their goon squad to physically threaten lawyers representing people that they disagree with. And of course this story gets no traction in the MSM.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The main stream media wants no part of election fraud investigations. Since they are complicit why would they? Hurry the sheeple along, nothing to see here. Except your fate like the good little sheep you are. Trust us, we are the news media. Once the Ho and Joe take office the day may soon come that retribution be meted out to all those that said "Trust Us"


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

We can bet that Trump had ordered the co-ordinates of all Irans nuclear sites to be programmed into his cruise missiles, but softy Biden will no doubt order them to be un-programmed..


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Incidentally some people are saying Biden is the antichrist determined to lead the world into WW3 but I don't buy that because he's such a dear sweet harmless loveable old guy..
Oh wait...

_"Satan himself masquerades as an angel of light." (Bible:2 Cor 11:13/14)_


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Eyeball said:


> Incidentally some people are saying Biden is the antichrist determined to lead the world into WW3 but I don't buy that because he's such a dear sweet harmless loveable old guy..
> Oh wait...
> 
> _"Satan himself masquerades as an angel of light." (Bible:2 Cor 11:13/14)_


Biden is not the antichrist, he is merely a fool and a front man for the real power, whom, come to think of it, could very well indeed be the antichrist.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Somebody(s) wants a New World Order. They won't take no for an answer and everything is on the table to realize that goal.

It certainly appears our intelligence agencies are onboard with it also.


----------



## Eyeball (Nov 8, 2020)

Prepared One said:


> Biden is not the antichrist, he is merely a fool and a front man for the real power, whom, come to think of it, could very well indeed be the antichrist.


Yep and let's always remember there may be truckloads of antichrists, not just one..-
_"..you have heard that the antichrist is coming, even now many antichrists have come." (1 John 2:18 )_

But luckily there'll always be decent honourable patriots around to face them down..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Robie said:


> Somebody(s) wants a New World Order. They won't take no for an answer and everything is on the table to realize that goal.
> 
> It certainly appears our intelligence agencies are onboard with it also.


International bankers run the world. They have always wanted a New World Order. Bush The Elder let THAT slip out.
And those individuals in local power are there because they are intoxicated by power and will do whatever it takes to stay in power.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> International bankers run the world. They have always wanted a New World Order. Bush The Elder let THAT slip out.
> And those individuals in local power are there because they are intoxicated by power and will do whatever it takes to stay in power.


And YOU paid the price with others RPD


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> And YOU paid the price with others RPD


So did you, my friend. So did you.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Annie said:


> I heard somebody say that if Trump's like Christ--and I'm not saying he is---but if he is wouldn't that make Biden Barabbas? :vs_smile:
> 
> View attachment 109447


Trump is presently fufilling the role as Cyrus and Jeroboam according to some groups. They believe Biblical Prophecy shows that Trumps job is not done yet

They point to Amos 7

https://www.gotquestions.org/Jeroboam-in-the-Bible.html

Then the Cyrus issue
"This is the man who helped create the State of Israel." Truman retorted, "What do you mean, 'helped to create'? I am Cyrus. I am Cyrus."

https://www.christianitytoday.com/history/issues/issue-99/i-am-cyrus.html

https://townhall.com/columnists/mic...ld-trump-and-the-king-cyrus-prophecy-n2572155


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Trump is presently fufilling the role as Cyrus and Jeroboam according to some groups. They believe Biblical Prophecy shows that Trumps job is not done yet
> 
> They point to Amos 7
> 
> ...


Catholics are calling him Constantine.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I am still considered an Usher at St Barts.


----------

